# cheap decoy weights , and I mean cheap



## Quail man

I found a great, cheap new way to make decoy weights. I own a self serve frozen yogurt business and we use little plastic sample cups , kinda like you get ketchup in at Wendy's. I put mortar in them with a heavy duty paper clip. They work great and don't scratch decoys


----------



## oops1

Good tip! Thanks


----------



## BigSwole

I had a couple dozen dekes come in last minute, without time to get to the store to get regular weights. I sacrificed a socket set and other odds and ends to get it done.

Worked great actually. 

Stomped em into the mud to hide the socket. Later changed to a normal weight. But at 11:30 the night before. It worked.


----------



## waddler

I priced weights and decided I couldn't afford them. Poured Portland Cement into small cups with a staple stuck in them. They have worked great for several years now.


----------



## Gaducker

BIG washers.


----------



## king killer delete

cement works but I melt down old tire weights and pour them into the the small stainless steel cups you buy at Wallmart. I use a BBQ baster( cast iron) that I bought at Cracker Barrel. to melt the lead in and pour the molten lead in the stainless steel cups. I use Galvanized wire for the loop and I have mushroom weight. I use small bunji cords to hold them tight and that way they dont get tangeled. If you do this becareful not to get burned. Wear saftey glasses and gloves. You can make these weights light or heavy depending on where you hunt.


----------



## rockwalker

I have a mold to pour the keel keeper weights that allows you to do 4 at a time. I can get you a mold and you do your own for about $50.00. I find my lead at scrap yards and usually get it pretty cheap.


----------



## king killer delete

How ever you find a way to do it. You will save money. Decoy weights cost almost as much as decoys.


----------



## ghadarits

*Tire weights*

I have used big tire weights that I found at intersections a long time ago and the did good except catching a bunch of junk off the bottom when pulled in. You might have to use 3 or so depending on conditions.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

killer elite said:


> pour them into the the small stainless steel cups you buy at Wal-mart.


----------



## king killer delete

*I use a little Mac*



duckkillerclyde said:


>



8 oz with number 36 tarred line what do yall use ot west?


----------



## grouper throat

I have tire weights on mine.. I once had a 5 gal bucket full given to me. Word of advice.. a 1-1.5 oz won't hold well on a swift tide lol


----------



## mallardk

*Another tip*

Have been doing the morar in dixie cups for years but the new twist is after they dry , spray with the plastic dip and they want beat your decoys to pieces.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

killer elite said:


> 8 oz with number 36 tarred line what do yall use ot west?



Depends on what we're doing.  I go to the coast a lot so I run ace anchors as I will rig decoys 14' or so.  When I hunt above the dams I will will just run 4 oz balls (texas rig style, but home made)  I will use the muffin pan trick when filling in for gang rigging and float 3 or 4 decoys off of what ever size muffin pan my ol' lady use to have.  I've never weighed it.  lol.   I run 10# 4 sided pyramid anchors from a home made mold for the ends of my long lines.


----------



## zacherwalker

I get all my weights the year before at dicks sporting goods...usually 75-80% off sale up around where I live at end of season (happened 3 years in a row now) swoop in buy them cheaper then I can make them...however If I get a couple new decoys in season I NEED to use ill put cement in a little paper cup and then I cut coat hanger into about 10 pieces, bend it and stick that it there...never thought about paper clips or staples.


----------



## tony2001577

i have strung mine with cord off my weedeater and used what ever i could find laying around my shed for weights . bolts , wrenches , sockets what ever .......worked just fine .


----------



## ghadarits

*Tire store lead*

I'm at Discount Tire on PIB and you could pick up enough old tire weights to anchor 30 decs here today.


----------



## king killer delete

*Get you a little Mac decoy weight mold.*



ghadarits said:


> I'm at Discount Tire on PIB and you could pick up enough old tire weights to anchor 30 decs here today.



When I get the lead I make my weights 8 oz. that is what i need for tide water.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Get you some pumpers lead.  It is clean and cost is not much the last I bought was 10 lbs for $5.  We use it for pouring round balls for our flint locks. Tire weights have oil and dirt in them and tend not to mold has easy and takes more heat to melt.


----------



## king killer delete

*Thats*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Get you some pumpers lead.  It is clean and cost is not much the last I bought was 10 lbs for $5.  We use it for pouring round balls for our flint locks. Tire weights have oil and dirt in them and tend not to mold has easy and takes more heat to melt.


 cause the tire weights are not pure and you do get allot of slag and unuseable by products.


----------



## bigkga69

I made up a bunch of 4oz pyramid sinkers just like you fish with and they did fine here in the marsh...


----------



## king killer delete

*I wish I had that kind of luck*



bigkga69 said:


> I made up a bunch of 4oz pyramid sinkers just like you fish with and they did fine here in the marsh...


 I put a decoy out one time with an 8 oz oval weight on it hunting an incoming tide and somebody foud it 10 miles away.


----------



## bigkga69

killer elite said:


> I put a decoy out one time with an 8 oz oval weight on it hunting an incoming tide and somebody foud it 10 miles away.



you cant stop the urge to migrate!


----------



## king killer delete

*You know that tide water*



bigkga69 said:


> you cant stop the urge to migrate!


 When you are in a good incoming or out going tide it will drag your boat much less a decoy.


----------



## bowtechrulez




----------

